# Splitting up hops



## Aces High (12/8/13)

Hi All,

Could someone give me some tips on how and where to cut this root stock. Ive just dug it up to repot it, but wasn't expecting it to be this big.

Im thinking I might as well separate and plant into a couple of pots


----------



## nu_brew (12/8/13)

Sorry no advice. I just planted some for the first time. 

Wondering how big that pot was and how old that zome is?


----------



## Yob (12/8/13)

What you are looking for is lengths of "branch" with little purple nodes on.. these you can cut off, give them a few inches of branch and some roots if you can

like this




looking at those images, it looks just to be heaps of root runners, you need the little nodes, or buds, these are the baby bines and you will need at least 1 to grow froom a zome cutting. Plant them with the node pointing upward anout 25mm from the surface in loose soil with a light covering of mulch.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## mmmyummybeer (12/8/13)

Hard to see on the picture but you need to have a growth nodule on the root for it to grow into a new plant. So depending on how many growth nodules or shoots will depend on how you divide it up. Personally I would make sure there is a good few nodules on each divide to give it a good start.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (12/8/13)

Or like Yob said, Got in just before me and with more depth of info.


----------



## Aces High (12/8/13)

Thanks Yob & mmmyummybeer that makes sense. The nodes are smaller and still white, not purple yet, but I can see exactly what you are talking about. It looks like there is a few on there.




nu_brew said:


> Sorry no advice. I just planted some for the first time.
> 
> Wondering how big that pot was and how old that zome is?


Nu_brew, this is a POR rhizome that hippy gave me last year (thanks Hippy). Not sure how long he had it for, but I planted it last year. It was a reasonble size then, maybe a foot long, but only one central piece with a few nodes. Its probably doubled in size in a year.

I had it planted in the ground, but it got burnt down to nothing when I was on holidays and perth had 10 straight days of 40ish degrees over christmas. This year ive built a wicking bed (internal water reserviour bed) out of a 150L plastic barrel and I am going to replant one in there. 

I'll split it up and see how many i have. Im more than happy to trade with WA people for some other hop styles (i know its hard to get hops over here), although this is the much maligned Pride of Ringwood, so I may not get any takers. :lol:


----------



## nu_brew (12/8/13)

Thanks Aces. 

I have planted some POR and Chinook in the ground along the North of the house. Looking forward to having home grown hops. 

Wicking beds sound like a good idea for hops...maybe next time.


----------



## Yob (12/8/13)

Aces High said:


> Thanks Yob & mmmyummybeer that makes sense. The nodes are smaller and still white, not purple yet, but I can see exactly what you are talking about. It looks like there is a few on there.
> 
> 
> Nu_brew, this is a POR rhizome that hippy gave me last year (thanks Hippy). Not sure how long he had it for, but I planted it last year. It was a reasonble size then, maybe a foot long, but only one central piece with a few nodes. Its probably doubled in size in a year.
> ...


POR Flowers fresh are great, not at all like their pellet counterparts.. well, somewhat alike but there is something about the fresh flowers that is quite nice.


----------

